# Humminbird US Domestik Echolote



## stethojo (30. September 2014)

Hallo,

hat Jemand Erfahrung mit US Domestik Echoloten von Humminbird? Beim Surfen habe ich einige widersprüchliche Infos gefunden. Die Versionen lassen sich wohl nicht auf metrisches System umstellen. Damit könnte ich leben. Das GPS soll aber in old Europe auch nicht funktionieren. Stimmt das? Gibt es eventuell Möglichkeiten die Geräte auf Europa zu trimmen? Speziell hatte ich an das 688ci HD DI gedacht. 
 Gruß  Thomas


----------



## davman (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*

Hi
Meines Wissens ist es so. Us Geräte können nicht in Sprache und Einheiten geändert werden. GPS funktioniert jedoch. Es gibt da wohl zwei GPS Systeme. die aber kompatibel sein sollen. Ich habe nicht nicht gehört, dass ein US Gerät kein funktionierendes GPS hat. Im Zweifel mal schauen, ob EGNOS unterstützt wird. Man liest jedoch neuerdings immer wieder was vom sogenannten Geo fencing. Die Idee dabei ist, das ein Gerät nicht mehr funktionieren soll, wenn es ein bestimmtes Gebiet verlassen hat. Ich kenne keine technische Anwendung, bei der das funktioniert, obwohl eigentlich recht einfach zu implementieren ist. Irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, das Lowrance das wohl laut der eigenen Webseite einsetzt. Wie die die Haftungsfragen klären wollen, wenn ein Hochsseangler plötzlich auf seinem Plotter keine Daten mehr hat und irgendwo gegen fährt, wird interessant. Ich glaube, da wird gewaltig erzählt und wenig tatsächlich gemacht. Was wollen die denn machen, wenn Du nach Europa ziehst?? Neues gerät?



LG davman


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*

kauf dir kein geraet in den USA. 
es gibt einige Geraete hier in England die die Europaische Karten als standard haben.

Ich persoenlich wuerde alerdings ein Geraet von dragonfly, garmin oder lowarance bevorzuzugen.
Updates sind fuer diese Geraete auch besser.

Fuer 400-600 pfund bekommst Du ein GPS/ echolot von dragonfly das downside scanning hat und standard auch uk und europakarten hat.zusaetlcih kannst noch karten laden.

ich benutze zur zeit ein hummingbird mit meinem kayak und sowie ich die Talers habe wird es wohl ein dragonfly.

kannst ft in m und Fahrenheit in c. aendern und km statt knobs


----------



## mlkzander (1. November 2014)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*

@Bellybootangler

was ist an den updates der anderen besser als an denen von humminbird? (es heisst nicht hummingbird)

was bitteschön ist downside scanning?

welche karten genau sind denn z.b. beim dragonfly dabei?

ps: ich habe ein dragonfly 7 und auch ein humminbird 788ci hddi combo


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*



mlkzander schrieb:


> @Bellybootangler
> 
> was ist an den updates der anderen besser als an denen von humminbird? (es heisst nicht hummingbird)
> 
> ...



hummingbird hat in der Regel nur eine Standardkarte von US und paar Fluesse und seen drauf.

garmin, dragonfly und lowrance bieten zusaetzlich navionics charts und andere kArtens sowie sd Karten Slot an.
Sowie bei den Europaischen versionen sind die Tiefenkarten der Ostsee oder des atlantiks(fuer England) eingespeichert und im Preis incl.
Ansosneten kannst noch 200 Pfund knapp dafuer bezahlen.
US mOdelle haben nur die Weltkarte drauf und diese ist nicht so genau.

Jedenfalls hat dragonfly zu den 50/200 grad winkel sonar ein zusatzliches Sonar und DownVision channel das bessere details zeight. Nachteil ist der normale Sonar bei dragonfly.
Allerdings koennte ich damit leben.
Ich finde die sind jedenfals zur zeit besser als lowrance und garmin .
hummingbird ist ein einsteiger modell und ich wuerde sagen es ist besser als keines. allerdings ist in Europa die unterstuezung von hummingbird nicht so gut wie bei lowrance und dragonfly.
bei einem freund ist jedenfalls die platine verschmolzen und garmin hat ihn dafuer knapp 150 pfund in rechnung gestellt. nach 2 monoten ist bis jetzt noch immer keine neue platine aufgetaucht.

jedenfalls wurde sein gerate erst seit 3 monoten vom markt genommen und ein ersatzgehaeuse gibt es leider nicht mehr. hat jedenfalls einen riss,

ist nicht der beste kundenservice von garmin.


----------



## mlkzander (3. November 2014)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*

du würfelst da einiges durcheinander............


----------



## jagstang (26. April 2015)

*AW: Humminbird US Domestik Echolote*



stethojo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das GPS soll aber in old Europe auch nicht funktionieren. Stimmt das? Gibt es eventuell Möglichkeiten die Geräte auf Europa zu trimmen? Speziell hatte ich an das 688ci HD DI gedacht.
> Gruß  Thomas



US Domestik Echoloten von Humminbird haben kein metrische System und  keine Möglichkeit Sprache zu Wahlen. Alle anderen funktionieren aber  normal (es gibt keine Probleme mit GPS in Europe). Und ich kann einen Typ empfehlen, der US Domestik Echoloten nach International Modell wechseln kann.


----------

